# Msobo confusion



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I found this quote on a different forum from 2005. Has any of this information changed?

Question: Maguna deep.....Msobo Magunga same fish or not ??????

Reply: Since this cichlid is not yet officially classified, there is no way to give you a definitive answer because there is none. For now they are being called Maylandia/Metriaclima sp "msobo". Ad Konings list three varieties: M. sp "msobo" Magunga, M. sp "msobo" Membe deep, and M. sp "msobo" Heteropicus (aka Lundo Island)

I think I already know the answer, but would like some clarification from the pros.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I see nothing current suggesting msobo and membe deep are the same fish, regardless of collection point. This is from cichlidae.

True that neither are officially classified, but their provisional names appear to have always been separate.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Anyone keeping Msobo out there? What size can a male reach in the aquarium? The species profile lists 5.5" but I know this refers to wild caught. The Membe Deep show a max size of 4" but I've never seen them offered anywhere.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know if there is an update in classification. Originally, the "Msobo" was sold as a type of "Membe Deep", the trade name adds to the confusion. In the 4th edition of Koning's book he does not connect the two fish as being directly related.

There are a number of Metriaclima fish that have yellowish juveniles/females that turn blue and black as males.

As for size, Koning's does write that the rarer "Membe Deep" is a smaller fish. I would assume that "Msobo" are typical medium sized Mbuna which could get 5-6" long, maybe 7' if really overfed, same as a Red or Cobalt Zebra.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

My msobo magunga male is currently about 4 inches. Don't think he's full grown yet, have seen a few at 6 inches.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks noki and Michael. I talked with a local breeder, and his males are right at 4". He said he had the group for 4 years. Not exactly sure what he has. Listed as Pseudo deep Magunga. Holding off for now.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

The species currently called Metriaclima sp. Msobo (whose primary collection point is at Magunga) used to be called Pseudotropheus 'Deep Magunga' or Pseudotropheus Deep Magunga Red. My male reached about 5 - 5.5 inches, so that info seems pretty spot on. A 4 year old 4 inch male seems a bit fishy - assuming he is measuring correctly, I'd expect closer to 5-6 inches.

Metriaclima sp. "Membe deep" are indeed a separate species which looks quite similar. Males and females are both smaller (males max at 4 to 4.5 inches, females probably max at 3.5 to 4). The females are also a little bit more yellow as opposed to the brighter yellow-orange of msobos. The male Membe usually has more of a solid light-blue patterning on his side as opposed to a more speckled blue patterning of the msobo male. Met. Membe deep are much more rare in the USA.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I think my original post was a bit misleading. I knew that Membe deep was indeed different, with the males looking similar to a male Polit. I should have been more clear. I was basically asking if Deep Magunga was the the same as Met. sp. Mosobo.

Thanks for clearing everything up for me. Appreciate it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think deep is membe deep. IDK of any other deep.

Magunga is not one of the listed collection points for deep, but it is for mboso.

There is not a "deep magunga" listed, even as a provisional name.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I noticed one of the common names for Msobo under the species profile after starting this post... 'Deep' Magunga

Here it is: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=801

I feel like a detective sometimes looking up fish names. Just today I tracked a fish from cyno, to metriaclima, and finally back to pseudo. What a cluster...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK, but you know common names mean nothing, right? Like johannii for maingano? Just have to block out the common names. Those are not going to be in the scientific books/articles and will not be listed as a provisional name in the history of identifying the fish. Some marketing guy was the source for the common name.

Collection points for membe deep are listed as: Membe Point and Maingano Island.

It has had two provisional names so far, both ending in membe deep. Started as Pseudotropheus and is now Metriaclima.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Would be a whole lot easier if the marketing guy buggered off and left fish with their scientific names. How is the name of a fish a important selling point anyway? I know I don't walk into a LFS and go oh man that fish has fire in the name I want one.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ok.


----------

